# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Meld je aan voor TV programma over stotteren: KRO Sprakeloos

## Sprakeloos

Voor een nieuw TV-programma over stotteren zijn wij op naar hoofdpersonen. Bekijk hier de oproep:




of meld je aan via respect.kro.nl

----------


## Marco

Je kunt filmpjes ook embedden, ik heb het even voor je gedaan  :Smile: 

Succes!

----------


## Sprakeloos

Thanks!

----------


## Adrie1945

Mensen die stotteren hebben veel last van schadelijke en onjuiste beeldvorming in de media. 
https://sites.google.com/site/stotteren/

----------

